# [Update:  250] cases Dengue Fever - Big Island



## DeniseM (Nov 2, 2015)

Hawaii Department of Health confirms 10 cases of dengue fever in Big Island involving visitors, residents, CDC testing in progress.

Got this as a News Alert - will post a link.


----------



## silentg (Nov 2, 2015)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is Dengue Fever?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 2, 2015)

A mosquito borne tropical disease:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dengue_fever



> Dengue fever, also known as breakbone fever, is a mosquito-borne tropical disease caused by the dengue virus. Symptoms include fever, headache, muscle and joint pains, and a characteristic skin rash that is similar to measles. In a small proportion of cases, the disease develops into the life-threatening dengue hemorrhagic fever, resulting in bleeding, low levels of blood platelets and blood plasma leakage, or into dengue shock syndrome, where dangerously low blood pressure occurs.


----------



## VegasBella (Nov 2, 2015)

I googled it and found some links to news articles 
http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/...rms-10-cases-of-locally-acquired-dengue-fever



> The Health Department has confirmed 10 cases of locally-acquired dengue fever on Hawaii Island.
> 
> The 10 people were residents and visitors, said Dr. Sarah Park, state epidemiologist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Luanne (Nov 11, 2015)

*Dengue fever Big Island*

Is anyone headed to the Big Island in the near future concerned about the outbreak there?

http://www.cnn.com/2015/11/11/health/hawaii-dengue-update/


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm going in May but I'm more concerned about the tiger mosquitos spreadng here in California.  Get a good repellant with Deet and avoid areas where they are active at sunrise and sunset.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Nov 11, 2015)

We're going in April and I'm just going to keep an eye on it.

Younger dd keeps telling me not to worry.  She was in Thailand where it's not uncommon and didn't have any problems.  She did use bug stuff.  She tells me it's only a certain kind of mosquito, and just the female.  So I'm supposed to be able to identify the type and sex?


----------



## Lydlady (Nov 11, 2015)

For sure I will use mosquito repellent next time I go there. I was on the Big Island earlier this year and got attacked by mosquitoes at the botanical gardens. Wearing no repellent and wearing a skirt.


----------



## VegasBella (Nov 12, 2015)

Luanne said:


> She tells me it's only a certain kind of mosquito, and just the female.


That's true. Only some types carry some diseases. 

National Geographic says:
"There are more than 3,000 species of mosquitoes, but the members of three bear primary responsibility for the spread of human diseases."
http://animals.nationalgeographic.com/animals/bugs/mosquito/

Only female mosquitoes bite and suck blood. And they only do it before they lay eggs. Blood is not the normal food source for mosquitoes. 

Again, National Geographic:
" Only female mosquitoes have the mouth parts necessary for sucking blood. When biting with their proboscis, they stab two tubes into the skin: one to inject an enzyme that inhibits blood clotting; the other to suck blood into their bodies. They use the blood not for their own nourishment but as a source of protein for their eggs. For food, both males and females eat nectar and other plant sugars."

I actually learned this from watching an episode of Wild Kratts with my son. He loves that show.

The odd thing about Dengue fever is that the first time you get bit by a mosquito with it you don't usually have any terrible symptoms requiring the hospital. It's the second infection that causes the super painful symptoms. Luckily, if you go to the hospital quickly you're unlikely to suffer long-term consequences. 

Here's the CDC website for Dengue with precautionary tips eetc: http://www.cdc.gov/Dengue/

I plan to use plenty of bug repellent when we go to Hawaii. And avoid early morning and late afternoon outdoor time.


----------



## jacknsara (Nov 12, 2015)

Aloha,
For truly informative and expert info, I recommend the videos with Dr Lorrin Pang:   http://www.bigislandvideonews.com/ 
Jack


----------



## Luanne (Nov 22, 2015)

Count is up to 88.  Here is the latest information, including a map.

http://www.hawaiicounty.gov/active-alerts


----------



## Deb from NC (Nov 24, 2015)

Oh my, and we are heading there on 12/14.  (And flying through Chicago)
So if we don't get snowbound at the airport in Chicago,we'll be exposed to Dengue Fever!!!
Hopefully (with reasonable precautions) our first trip to the Big Island will still be fabulous ...fingers crossed !


----------



## VegasBella (Nov 24, 2015)

Maybe it's time to change the thread title to Dengue Fever outbreak in Hawaii


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 24, 2015)

Deb from NC said:


> Oh my, and we are heading there on 12/14.  (And flying through Chicago)
> 
> So if we don't get snowbound at the airport in Chicago,we'll be exposed to Dengue Fever!!!
> 
> Hopefully (with reasonable precautions) our first trip to the Big Island will still be fabulous ...fingers crossed !




Where are you staying?  Looking at the map in the article there are no confirmed cases at the Waikoloa resorts.  The cases seem to be south of Kona and Hilo, the wettest areas of the island.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Nov 24, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> Where are you staying?  Looking at the map in the article there are no confirmed cases at the Waikoloa resorts.  The cases seem to be south of Kona and Hilo, the wettest areas of the island.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



That would be sad if you went to Hawaii and then felt confined to just the areas where there have been no outbreaks.


----------



## Deb from NC (Nov 24, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> Where are you staying?  Looking at the map in the article there are no confirmed cases at the Waikoloa resorts.  The cases seem to be south of Kona and Hilo, the wettest areas of the island.
> 
> 
> We're at the Bay Club at Waikoloa for a week, then heading to spend 2 nights at Volcano House, then back to Kona for a couple of nights.  We'll just carry lots of mosquito repellant and hope for the best  !!!


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 24, 2015)

Deb from NC said:


> Oh my, and we are heading there on 12/14.  (And flying through Chicago)
> So if we don't get snowbound at the airport in Chicago,we'll be exposed to Dengue Fever!!!


Look at it this way.  There are about 190K people that permanently live on the Big Island.  And about 1.4 million people visit the Big Island each year.  And 88 cases of Dengue fever.

It is probably more likely that you will be hit by a bus on the way to your airport than catch Dengue fever (not that I would wish either on you!).  Just keep it in perspective.

Kurt


----------



## jacknsara (Nov 24, 2015)

Deb from NC said:


> SmithOp said:
> 
> 
> > . . . We'll just carry lots of mosquito repellant  . .
> ...


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 24, 2015)

Luanne said:


> That would be sad if you went to Hawaii and then felt confined to just the areas where there have been no outbreaks.




I'll take exile at the Waikoloa resort any day . Just dont send me to Cleveland!


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deb from NC (Nov 24, 2015)

jacknsara said:


> Deb from NC said:
> 
> 
> > Aloha,
> ...


----------



## Deb from NC (Nov 24, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> Look at it this way.  There are about 190K people that permanently live on the Big Island.  And about 1.4 million people visit the Big Island each year.  And 88 cases of Dengue fever.
> 
> It is probably more likely that you will be hit by a bus on the way to your airport than catch Dengue fever (not that I would wish either on you!).  Just keep it in perspective.
> 
> Kurt



Excellent advice...


----------



## Deb from NC (Nov 24, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> I'll take exile at the Waikoloa resort any day . Just dont send me to Cleveland!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



LOL...we are hoping for no additional big storms in Chicago (our connection on the way over)!  I could just see spending the holidays on a cot in the airport instead of on Hawaii!


----------



## PamMo (Nov 24, 2015)

Our son had dengue fever when he was an exchange student in Brazil. He was very sick for a few days, but dengue isn't as scary as it was when we first heard about it. The really bad _hemorrhagic_ dengue fever is quite rare.

I was just at the Travel Medicine clinic to get Japanese Encephalitis and Typhoid immunizations. We talked about the importance of prevention when it comes to mosquito bites. Unfortunately, I am a bug magnet and mossies love me. The best defense is applying DEET with 30-35% concentration, or picaridin with 20% concentration to exposed skin. Pretreating clothes with a permethrin spray like Sawyer - www.rei.com/product/768970/sawyer-p...D=120217890000854834&lsft=cm_mmc:cse_PLA_GOOG provides additional protection. Or, you can buy clothing already treated www.orvis.com/p/exoffcio-bugsaway-baja-sur-long-sleeved-shirt/0r02 

Maybe some enterprising Hawaiian will come up with a sunscreen/bug spray for total tropical protection?


----------



## Luanne (Nov 24, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> Look at it this way.  There are about 190K people that permanently live on the Big Island.  And about 1.4 million people visit the Big Island each year.  And 88 cases of Dengue fever.
> 
> It is probably more likely that you will be hit by a bus on the way to your airport than catch Dengue fever (not that I would wish either on you!).  Just keep it in perspective.
> 
> Kurt



The statistics are true.  What is alarming to me, at least, is how much it's spread.  I think it started in September and went from 0 to 88.  And they're saying that the 88 reported is probably not all of the actual cases. Tourists may get it, but be home by the time the symptoms hit.  And some people don't even know they have it, thinking it's flu.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 24, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> I'll take exile at the Waikoloa resort any day . Just dont send me to Cleveland!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



Well maybe.  I mean I agree about Cleveland, but personally I'm not sure I'd want to go to the Big Island and see nothing but Waikoloa.  That is where we're scheduled to stay for two weeks in April, but I'm sure hoping we won't be confined there.


----------



## Quimby4 (Dec 5, 2015)

Thinking about cancelling our trip June 2016. My younger son swells up bad from mosquitos bites, never encountered mosquito on other Hawaiian islands...

Still waiting for an exchange but very limited properties in the Waikoloa...hmmm


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 5, 2015)

jacknsara said:


> Deb from NC said:
> 
> 
> > Aloha,
> ...


----------



## Deb from NC (Dec 5, 2015)

Joan,
That's good to hear...we leave in a week for the Big Island.  We did buy a couple of bottles of pump spray Deep Woods Off to bring along just in case!  
Deb


----------



## pd2yvr (Dec 5, 2015)

*Dengue fever and CDC update*

Hi All,

Just checked HawaiiCounty.gov website for an update and as of Dec 04, the 'confirmed' case total stands at 136. There was a short video clip from a CDC Doctor on a Big island news site giving a news briefing yesterday that gave a broader review of the outbreak. He thinks it may go on for a few months. The new cases have not spiked but are relatively consistent on a daily basis.

Proportionately against the population, it is a small number but appears to be in early stages still. Please excercise common sense precautions to reduce your chances of exposure especially if you already have a compromised immune system.

Not the most pleasant subject matter for my first post but it follows the lead that TUG already shows in caring for it's fellow members and travellers.

Paul


----------



## Luanne (Dec 5, 2015)

I guess one of the things that concerns me is that I am extremely attractive to mosquitoes.  If there is only one around, it will find me.  However I will admit I usually don't use any type of repellant, so that might make a big difference.


----------



## pd2yvr (Dec 5, 2015)

You'll want to at least give yourself a fighting chance through protection with repellant, appropriate attire, and being cautious around dawn /dusk. Chances of a bite from the dengue carrying mosquito is still pretty slim. I did see that CNN has carried this story recently.


----------



## Quimby4 (Feb 10, 2016)

State of Emergency Issued on Big Island 2/9/16

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...hawaiis-big-island-over-dengue-fever-outbreak


----------



## Quimby4 (Feb 10, 2016)

We have a trip to the BI planned for June. I am just worried about the unknown long term effects of the Dengue Fever, esp traveling with our teen boys. Who would think that the Mosquito Zika virus would be linked to birth defects, sad. I have an II trade confirmed (with E-plus) and 4 seats with frequent flyer miles. I guess I should decide by mid April, 60 days out...


----------



## sjsharkie (Feb 10, 2016)

Quimby4 said:


> State of Emergency Issued on Big Island 2/9/16
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...hawaiis-big-island-over-dengue-fever-outbreak


A State of Emergency is usually issued to allow the state to have broader powers (i.e. sending tires to landfills per the article) in a situation like the dengue fever outbreak.  It doesn't indicate that the situation is more or less dangerous than already reported.

The CDC still does not recommend altering travel plans based on the data gathered.  The amount of cases (1 in the last week) is quite small when compared to the number of visitors that go to the Big Island.  I also noted that I am staying in Waikaloa where no detectable risk is shown on the map.  (Actually, I am looking to pick up another week at Waikaloa starting 4/2, so maybe cancellations will help my cause :whoopie

Of course you need to make your own decisions.  I am going in less than 2 months, and don't plan to alter my vacation -- although I do monitor the CDC site to determine that there aren't changes to the situation.  IMHO, unless you have other risk factors specific to your situation (i.e. immune disease, staying in a high risk location, etc.), the risk is remote that you will be infected.

Here is the link to the Hawaii Dengue Fever web page:
http://health.hawaii.gov/docd/dengue-outbreak-2015/

-ryan


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 10, 2016)

We were somewhat concerned about this when went in late December.  But we sprayed down with mosquito repellant every morning, then just forgot about!  Never even saw a mosquito...and I'm very glad we didn't cancel...we had a wonderful time!


----------



## Quimby4 (Feb 11, 2016)

Deb from NC said:


> We were somewhat concerned about this when went in late December.  But we sprayed down with mosquito repellant every morning, then just forgot about!  Never even saw a mosquito...and I'm very glad we didn't cancel...we had a wonderful time!



What part of the BI did you stay Deb? We have a week in Kona at the Kona Coast Resort. Now I wish I had booked Paniolo Greens in Waikoloa where there are less cases


----------



## GregT (Feb 11, 2016)

We are here now and have been tracking this closely.   We brought bug repellent with us and sprayed it on when we go to areas that were marked yellow on the risk map.  We've not needed to go to Kona so I can't comment on that, but most of the workers here live in Kona and say people are more tired of hearing about it then concerned about getting it.

It does appear to be burning itself out, based on the new cases trend, and I also would encourage people not to cancel their travel based upon the potential risk.  Especially for those who are staying in Waikoloa -- I've not seen any mosquitoes at all this entire trip.  We have one excursion Saturday to the east side of the island and we will bring spray.

Best,

Greg


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 11, 2016)

Any issues on the other islands?


----------



## sjsharkie (Feb 11, 2016)

riverdees05 said:


> Any issues on the other islands?



Only cases through transport have been noted on other islands -- none through local infection.



> HDOH continues to routinely monitor for cases of imported dengue infection on ALL islands and will continue to have Vector Control perform mosquito site assessments and abatement as needed. Since the beginning of our current investigation on Hawaii island, thirteen imported dengue fever cases have been confirmed (seven on Oahu, three on Maui, two on Hawaii, 1 visitor), and one imported chikungunya case (on Hawaii) has been confirmed. These cases are not associated with the Hawaii island investigation.


----------



## geoand (Feb 11, 2016)

Quimby4 said:


> What part of the BI did you stay Deb? We have a week in Kona at the Kona Coast Resort. Now I wish I had booked Paniolo Greens in Waikoloa where there are less cases


We returned home from 2 weeks at Holua at Mauna Loa Village on on 2/6/16.  Never had to use bug spray.  We traveled to Hilo twice via saddle road.  Traveled to black sand beach with all the turtles near the volcano.  No spray and no mosquitos were seen entire trip.


----------



## onenotesamba (Feb 11, 2016)

Cleveland gets a bad rap.  It's not so bad.  It's kind of like Detroit, without all of the glitter.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 12, 2016)

Quimby4 said:


> What part of the BI did you stay Deb? We have a week in Kona at the Kona Coast Resort. Now I wish I had booked Paniolo Greens in Waikoloa where there are less cases



We stayed at the Bay Club Waikoloa for a week ( RCI trade), then spent a couple of nights at Volcano House and a night at the Sheraton in Kona.  We were in and around Kona quite a bit...I would gladly go back tomorrow if I could!  I think the odds of getting dengue are very low....


----------



## kwilson (Feb 12, 2016)

sjsharkie said:


> Here is the link to the Hawaii Dengue Fever web page:
> http://health.hawaii.gov/docd/dengue-outbreak-2015/
> 
> -ryan



Thank you for the link. We leave for Kona in 5 weeks and will be checking this site daily.


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 4, 2016)

Wanted to mention that the risk of dengue fever infection has decreased significantly over the last couple of weeks.

No new cases were reported last week, and the Hawaii Dept. of Health has downgraded the risk level for many of the locations -- there are no "high risk" areas on the map anymore.

Still not out of the woods, but good news for me since I will be there in less than a month!

http://health.hawaii.gov/docd/dengue-outbreak-2015/

-ryan


----------



## PDXGolfer (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks for the update, Ryan.  We've been watching this with interest as well, though we won't be on the Big Island until next year.  Hope the risk continues to decrease and ultimately goes away.  Have a great time and keep us posted.


----------



## AKE (Mar 5, 2016)

I don't think that it will ever ultimately go away as every year or so there is an outbreak on one or more of the islands as long as I can remember.  Some years it is just is worse than others.  Now to put it all into perspective, we have been to Hawaii over 50 times, to all the islands and at times during dengue fever outbreaks and have never stopped going there or changing our plans because of it. If we did that then we (and any traveller heading south) would also avoid most other tropical places as dengue fever is found around the globe.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 5, 2016)

ronandjoan said:


> Just use common sense and spray



Yep.  We have students traveling to parts of the world where mosquito-borne illnesses are a much bigger deal. Use a quality repellent and wear long sleeves/pants if you are in a heavily mosquito-prone area.


----------



## Quimby4 (Mar 9, 2016)

sjsharkie said:


> Wanted to mention that the risk of dengue fever infection has decreased significantly over the last couple of weeks.
> 
> No new cases were reported last week, and the Hawaii Dept. of Health has downgraded the risk level for many of the locations -- there are no "high risk" areas on the map anymore.
> 
> ...



Thank you Ryan


----------



## Quimby4 (Mar 9, 2016)

geoand said:


> We returned home from 2 weeks at Holua at Mauna Loa Village on on 2/6/16.  Never had to use bug spray.  We traveled to Hilo twice via saddle road.  Traveled to black sand beach with all the turtles near the volcano.  No spray and no mosquitos were seen entire trip.



I need to know more about black sand beach and turtles 
Did you stay overnight at the volcano and just do a 1 dayer?

Thank you


----------

